# An/Aus button für Musik



## Pc-Drifter1 (22. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Script, um eine Hintergrundmusik auf einer HTML-Seite an bzw. aus zu schalten. Statt der Button (value) möchte ich durch zwei Grafiken den An bzw Aus Zustand anzeigen lassen. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin.
Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen
Vielen Dank schon mal
Pc-Drifter1


<script language="JavaScript"><!--
function musicOff() {
document.midi.stop()
}
function musicOn() {
document.midi.play()
}
function changeButton() {
if (document.onoff.B1.value=='Turn music off') {
document.onoff.B1.value='Turn music on';
musicOff()
}
else {
document.onoff.B1.value='Turn music off';
musicOn()
  }
}
//--></script>


<embed name="midi" src="back.mp3" width="128" height="128" hidden>
<p>
<form name="onoff"
<p><input type="button" value="Turn music off" name="B1" onClick="changeButton()" style="color: #FFFFFF; background-color: #6699FF; font-family: Tahoma; font-size: 10pt">
</form>


----------



## birnkammer (22. April 2005)

Mein Vorschlag:

  <script language="JavaScript"><!--
  function musicOff() {
  document.midi.stop()
  }
  function musicOn() {
  document.midi.play()
  }
  function changeButton() {
  if (document.button_bild.src=='--Bild fuer Stop--') {
 document.button_bild.src='--Bild fuer Start--';
  musicOff();
  }
  else {
 document.button_bild.src='Bild für Stop;
  musicOn();
    }
  }
  //--></script>


  <embed name="midi" src="back.mp3" width="128" height="128" hidden>
 <img src="--bild für Stop--" alt="" OnClick="ChangeButton()" name="button_bild" />


----------



## Pc-Drifter1 (22. April 2005)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe. Hab das Script versucht so wie beschrieben anzupassen.  aber leider nicht.  Weiß auch nicht woran es liegt.
Kann die Musik nicht anhalten und auch der Butten wechselt nicht.
Würd mich also freuen, wenn mir noch mal jemand helfen könnte
Danke 


<script language="JavaScript"><!--
function musicOff() {
document.midi.stop()
}
function musicOn() {
document.midi.play()
}
function changeButton() {
if (document.button_bild.src=='images/lautsprecher_inaktiv.gif') {
document.button_bild.src='images/lautsprecher_aktiv.gif';
musicOff();
}
else {
document.button_bild.src='images/lautsprecher_inaktiv.gif';
musicOn();
}
}
//--></script>




</head>

<body>
<embed name="midi" src="orbis1.mp3" width="1" height="1" hidden>
<img src="images/lautsprecher_inaktiv.gif" alt="" OnClick="ChangeButton()" name="button_bild" />

</body>


----------



## birnkammer (23. April 2005)

Konnte man denn am Anfang (mit dem alten Script) die Musik anhalten?


----------



## Pc-Drifter1 (23. April 2005)

Ja
im ersten Script, dass ich gepostet habe läßt sich die Musik mit dem gleichen Button An- bzw Ausstellen


----------



## birnkammer (23. April 2005)

Versuchs dann doch aml mit:

```
bild_an=new Image();
 bild_an.src='images/lautsprecher_aktiv.gif";
 bild_aus = new Image8);
 bild_aus.src= 'images/lautsprecher_inaktiv.gif';
    <script language="JavaScript"><!--
    function musicOff() {
    document.midi.stop()
    }
    function musicOn() {
    document.midi.play()
    }
    function changeButton() {
    if (document.button_bild.src==bild_an.src) {
   document.button_bild.src=bild_aus.src;
    musicOff();
    }
    else {
   document.button_bild.src=bild_an.src;
    musicOn();
      }
    }
    //--></script>
```


----------



## Pc-Drifter1 (23. April 2005)

hm
echt vielen Dank für Deine  Mühe

es waren noch zwei Felher drin aber es  leider immer noch net.

<script language="JavaScript"><!--

 bild_an = new Image();
 bild_an.src ='images/lautsprecher_aktiv.gif';
 bild_aus = new Image();
 bild_aus.src = 'images/lautsprecher_inaktiv.gif';

    function musicOff() {
    document.midi.stop()
    }
    function musicOn() {
    document.midi.play()
    }
    function changeButton() {
    if (document.button_bild.src==bild_an.src) {
   document.button_bild.src=bild_aus.src;
    musicOff();
    }
    else {
   document.button_bild.src=bild_an.src;
    musicOn();
      }
    }
    //--></script>





</head>

<body>
<embed name="midi" src="orbis1.mp3" width="1" height="1" hidden>
<img src="images/lautsprecher_inaktiv.gif" alt="" OnClick="ChangeButton()" name="button_bild">

</body>
</html>


----------



## birnkammer (23. April 2005)

Zeigt Javascript irgendeinen Fehler an oder wechselt das Bild einfach nicht?


----------



## Newcomer1 (16. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

Da ich selber gerne wissen würde was daran falsch ist, werd ichs posten...

Es zeigt eine Fehlermeldung: "Objekt erwartet"
Ich schätze mal, es hat was mit "ChangeButton()" zu tun...

Ich sag gleich dazu,daß ich kein Javascript pro bin


----------

